# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Finasteride proscar bestellen kijk uit!

## Michel80

Voor alle mensen die finasteride (proscar) bestellen of van plan zijn om te bestellen vanuit het buitenland moeten oppassen. Ik bestel nu al ongeveer een jaar lang finasteride vanuit het buitenland en heb ervaren dat je bestelling gemiddeld 1 op de 3 keer door de Nederlandse douane wordt onderschept en in beslag genomen. Nu is mijn reden om het uit het buitenland te bestellen geweest omdat het veel goedkoper is en natuurlijk omdat ze niet om een recept vragen, maar nu mijn bestelling voor de tweede keer is onderschept kreeg ik een waarschuwing van de Nederlandse douane.

Geluk bij een ongeluk heb ik nu een Proscar (finasteride) leverancier gevonden in Nederland die het zelfs goedkoper levert dan dat ik het voorheen bestelde via internet (buitenland).
1 pakje proscar finasteride voor maar 40 euries.

Als je op google zoekt naar  finasteride 40  dan vind je hem geheid. Heb nu al twee keer besteld en hoop nog vaker

----------


## Michel80

Een update van de bovengenoemde leverancier:

Email: *[email protected]*
Telefoonnummer: *0644547872* (Ook whatsapp)

Tegenwoordig leveren ze naast Proscar Finasteride nu ook Avodart Dutasteride.

Alles wat je zoekt in een leverancier. Betrouwbaar, goede service en een snelle levering.

----------

